# Going to start sharking.



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

So reading all this stuff on here makes me want to try it. I live near perido key johnsons beach area. Ive caught a shark maybe a foot long from shore but wasnt even trying for shark and i was amazed, but i want to start actually trying for them so i am wondering the gear i would need to get line rod reel hooks sinkers everything its a lot to ask for but id appreciate it very much thanks guys.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

For smaller sharks (3-5ft) regular surf gear will do as long as you have decent line capacity (250-300 yds of 20lb. mono) and the right leader (5 ft of steel cable or wire of 80+ lb test) with 7/0-9/0 circle hooks and cut bait (mullet, chunks of ray, mackeral, jacks, or bonita)... For medium sharks (5-7ft) you need a little bigger reel with more line capacity and drag (300+ yds of 30 mono, but at this point i'd use braid, and 15-20lbs of drag)could be a spinning reel or a conventional, but if its a spinner it will probably cost a little more for a high quality one, and a beefier rod in the 30-50lb. class, can be 6ft can be 10ft depends on if you wanna cast baits or kayak them out.. Make a leader of 100lb test or better cable that is 7ft or longer with 9/0-12/0 circle hooks and the same bait as before in bigger chunks.... And for the monsters use reels that are capable of 25+ pounds of drag for extended battles and hold 500+yds of 80lb mono, go with a 10/0 or bigger if its a star drag, if its a lever drag a 50w should do for almost any shark if it had a good drag rating and you can hold on at max drag, and rods rated at 50+, i prefer 80+ so you can really hammer the fish.. leaders that are 15ft + of 400-600 pound cable or mono with a 4-6ft 200+lb single strand bite leader with a 12/0 J hook or 20/0 circle hook, if doing catch and release use circle hooks. For the big boys use fish mentioned above WHOLE in the 5-30lb range... and weights on big rigs should be spider weights 6oz+, for smaller outfits pyramid weights in the 3-6oz range... Hope this helps... Let me know if I left anything out...


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Awesome thanks ok so this is what i have picked out so far
Reel- Offshore angler captains choice 4/0 class reel, http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler&153;-Captains-Choice-4/0-Class-Reel/product/58379/115028
Rod- 12ft ugly stick, http://www.basspro.com/Shakespeare-Ugly-Stik-Big-Water-Casting-Rods/product/19911/127842
Line- not sure yet should i just go with straight mono, and im going to cast from the shore no kyaking, im thinking that this is a pretty big setup, im not looking to get anything monsterous just around 5ft if that, and should i go with a spinning reel or baitcast also, is the rod too big?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

you really don't get to choose what size fish hits your bait, think about it !


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

That is true you can"t choose but there have been some monsters caught on 4/0s before, more than one 9 foot hammer has been caught w/ a 4/0.. But I use basically the same setup for one of my casted shark rigs, i use a Penn 4/0 high speed w/ 300yds 65lb braid as backing and 200yds 50lb mono on top w/ a 10' ugly stik 40lb class rod.. i use an 8 ft leader and can cast it around 50-60yds with the wind at my back...lol, and it is probably the best setup to start off with before getting into the big rigs..


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

And that looks like a great reel for the price, let me know how it does if you do happen to buy it... Much better than the new Penns to say the least...


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Yea I gotcha should i go with full mono or do braid backing also and the reel says it can only hold 475 yds of 30lb test could i put like u said 300 65lb braid and 200 50lb mono on it and still be ok? Thr leader should also be wire right and at what lb test? Yes i was looking for a 4/0 penn and came across this i was surprised hope it does good.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I run straight braid on my 50's and braid with mono topshot on my 30s, as long as you put a mono tracer between your main line and wire leader to take the shock you can do it either way. if your targeting 5 foot sharks make your wire atleast 6' to avoid their tail whiping your line and breaking it. A penn4 will work well, but if your going for a spinning real grab yourself if you can afford it a penn torque, they can crank down up to 50# of drag. good luck.


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

Dose anyone have any pics of the liter setups? I have a okuma t-55 with a shark rod with rollers, was thinking of 80lb pro line braid, this way it will hold about 700 yards. Spider weight sounds good, but for liter? I want to catch a monster, will either use a Kiak or Kite to get the bait out there?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah mine says the same thing, 475yds of 30 but just put the braid on bottom then splice it to the mono with an albright knot and you have 500 yds of stronger line that you can apply more drag to... and this is what my casted rigs look like, about 6 ft of 250lb nylon coated cable with 2 feet of 220lb single strand wire and a 9/0 stainless j hook, the swivels are 350lb crane swivels by billfisher, and the surf was a little rough last time i went so i just put on two 3oz pyramid weights... you can make them out of straight wire if you like, it doesn't matter iv done that before when i run out of leaders and need one quick, all of my leaders under 6ft are straight 108lb - 220lb single strand.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

For the big leaders use the same setup just with 400-600lb cable or mono and 6ft+ of 220lb+ single strand bite leader and a 20/0 circle hook...


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info I am going to try this out when this rod and reel get to me and see how things go.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

As silly as it sounds, wrap your hooks tightly in black electrical tape. That eliminates the "taste" of the metal to the shark when he picks up your bait. Bite down on an unwrapped hook and then one that has been wrapped. You will see the difference.

Also- if you can avoid it, don't allow your baits to directly touch the ice if keeping it cool. The chlorine in the water used to make the ice will seep into the bait and create an unnatural scent to the shark. They are not the "Eat anything in the water" animal depicted by Hollywood. There is enough natural food for them and anything that doesnt feel or taste right will get dropped in many cases before the hook can be set.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Ive heard that but never really thought about it but it does make sense I will try that also then. Ive never heard of the ice thing but whatever help I am willing to try, I appreciate the tips sir thanks.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck! Ususally me, BeerItSelf and CallMeQuiq get together and have a great night of shark fishing. CallMeQuig, (Wayne) has a kayak we use since BeerItSelf, (Jeff) sold his.

You are welcome to join us next time if you want to hang out. We got an 8' 2" Great Hammerhead late last year right off Chickenbone Beach. Mostly 4'-6' Blacktips. Although Wayne landed a Nurse Shark one night that was well over 7'.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

O wow I will def join you guys when my gear comes in and get a day off or something I work two jobs so they are rare but I try to make the most of it. Thats a massive shark I would never think of catching one that big much less a hammerhead off the shore.


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

I saw a 7' Hammerhead in a foot of water at Ft. Pickens, it was close enough to grab but I passed on that, I did take a pic tho..


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice picture! You didn't try to ride it?


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Woow thats crazy that it was so close.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thats awesome, and it looks to be in the sound!!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

WOW! That is awesome! BeerItSelf would probably have tried to ride that beast....


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

It was sound side and later that night a 6' Bull shark came up in the same place.. I only swim in my pool now days, and it's a reason why I bought a 9' pole, I don't like to wade out too far either..


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

that photo is crazy!!! i agree, you should have tried to ride him!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Two large sharks that close in the same day/night? Did someone dump a bunch of fish guts or something in there? Its kind of odd. Whatever it is that had them coming up there I want to know - would be great chum.


----------

